# Caravan club costs



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

looking to book at Baltic wharf caravan club site high season can't believe they want £26.80p per night! What planet are they on? Is there a supplement to be paid by non members or do members subsidise others? Looking through the site directory supplement book recently received - it's not the most expensive site either. I'll be giving their sites a miss then, and possibly cancelling my membership I can't see many benefits to being a member .


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I was distracted this year by health problems but am canceling next. I have had no use from them and no benefits in the l think 3 yrs since l joined but they have had the benefit of my yearly subs. Not a fair exchange at all.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Subscriptions are going up again! Someone somewhere who makes these decisions when the cost of living is rising ,and the government saying we have all got to share the pain, ought to be sacked.
What is the Caravan Clubs motto , something like , "Belongs to the Members and ran for the members", what a load of old Tosh, we are thinking about chucking in our membership.

Tony A


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

From most aspects you just can't fault the Caravan Club sites, but by heck we are having to pay for it these days!!

Comparisons are said to be odious, but you can often get a room for two in a "chain" hotel for less. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've just had a look at their website and it says that non-members pay £10 more per night at sites that allow non-members. That means after staying for 4 or 5 nights you've paid for your membership fee.

Lots of people join in order to use the network of CLs


Chris


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sandy Balls, August Bank Holiday.

£65 per night plus £5 per dog.

That's a load of Balls. 8O


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I think 747 has hit the nail on the head.
Compare the CC fees with most of the larger privately owned sites, and the picture changes somewhat.
Yes, the private sites offer many more features, but even those are often charged extra.
And if you have a continental guidebook to hand, have a look at peak charges in the better sites.
We don't use CC sites very often, but when we do we know that we will get exemplary quality.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

747 said:


> Sandy Balls, August Bank Holiday.
> 
> £65 per night plus £5 per dog.
> 
> That's a load of Balls. 8O


I can't beleive I actually googled that as you were clearly making it up!

Nock be down with a feather! Your not! http://www.sandyballs.co.uk/PriceList2014.html

Thats more than we spent on camping and services in three months in Europe last summer. £20 more to be precise! Is it some kind of swingers place or something? What do you get for £65? Do you get waitress service and a three course dinner thrown in?

Stuff that. Ill just park on the beach and make my own Sandy Balls.

8O

Someone posted a link the other week. Might have been you. To a site in Yorkshire that was charging £125 per night for the Tour de France week, minimum stay 2 nights.

The CC sites are popular though (I have no idea why). The one up the road from where we are now between Flamborough and Bridlington is full and has been all Christmas. Its pretty grim if you ask me. The CL sites are empty.

The one we are on is £6 a night.

I think they will charge what they can get away with as people will still flock to them. It would break my heart to spend that much on a site.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We've been members of CC and C&CC for 15 years now. The memberships are both worth it because the membership fee can be quickly recovered by savings made by not having to pay full commercial rip-off rates. I do think that both clubs are getting a bit big for their boots though. They have their fingers in too many pies and are becoming more like businesses than clubs. There's nothing wrong with making a profit but it should come a poor second to looking after their member's interests. I would say their priority should be to create more pitch spaces because it's sometimes impossible to get a pitch on the more popular sites due to them allowing so much prior booking.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Been in the CC for many years....if you shop wisely many sites are excellent value and the facilities are always superb, then there are the CL's.
Baltic Wharf is a small site that is continuously overbooked being one of the most popular sites on the network......hence the price!

Obviously not for those who spend their holidays in laybys :roll: :wink:


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

*follow on.......*

Perhaps the 'C C' may care to comment regarding the criticisms leveled at them regarding the high cost of camping at their sponsored/owned sites


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

*Re: follow on.......*



mentaliss said:


> Perhaps the 'C C' may care to comment regarding the criticisms leveled at them regarding the high cost of camping at their sponsored/owned sites


Don't hold your breath, I have asked that exact question 3 times, once on the phone, once by email and once in person at an exhibition. Was told each time that someone would definitely contact me. That was two years ago and I haven't heard a word from them.

We only use their main sites to use up vouchers that my daughter bought us.

Still there are some great CLs out there

Bob


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't get the reasoning of supply and demand Why do things cost more because they are in demand The facilities don't get better It's a form of blackmail in my view, it's the same with the high and low seasons surely it costs more to run a site in the autumn and winter months with heating and providing electricity when the demand is higher? Therefore the summer months should be cheaper. As always the have got us by the shirt and curlies


----------



## Tintent115 (Dec 20, 2012)

A few years ago when our kids used to come on caravanning holidays with us we struggled like mad to ever find a site at weekends or bank holidays without booking a year in advance.

Now I'm an old fart and the kids are grown up I can go motorhoming out of school holidays, even mid week.

I still find the sites virtually full. (try getting Black Knowl anytime in September).

Personally I wish the CC would double the price of its sites, then maybe there would be a bit more room on them........ :wink:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

georgiemac said:


> I don't get the reasoning of supply and demand Why do things cost more because they are in demand The facilities don't get better It's a form of blackmail in my view, it's the same with the high and low seasons surely it costs more to run a site in the autumn and winter months with heating and providing electricity when the demand is higher? Therefore the summer months should be cheaper. As always the have got us by the shirt and curlies


Every product you buy is on a 'supply and demand' price!!


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

We bailed out last year....joined C&CC and they promptly ditched Age concession and have introduced a pricing strategy that we can't be bothered to try to understand......if I read correctly some sites change price at will throughout the year easyjet style. Will be ditching them too. Best to just put the money saved into a Channel crossing and spend our brass over there.


----------



## 79144will (Sep 8, 2010)

The problem seem`s to be that both clubs are run for the benifit of the officers and wardens not the members who own them,we need to vote for people who want members to be in control of the clubs,regards Bill


----------



## whenIretire (Mar 16, 2012)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Lots of people join in order to use the network of CLs
> 
> Chris


We only ever stay on the CLs, but I have only been asked once if we were members.

So it doesn't even seem worth keeping the membership to stay at CLs.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

79144will said:


> The problem seem`s to be that both clubs are run for the benifit of the officers and wardens not the members who own them,we need to vote for people who want members to be in control of the clubs,regards Bill


Wrong there Will. I know a couple of wardens personally, and they are paid a pittance.

I don't know about the officers, but I have noticed the odd pair of handmade shoes when visiting the stand at shows. :roll:

I still say you can't fault the sites themselves - it's the admin side of it that baffles brains. Theirs more than ours, it seems at times! 8O

Dave


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We are currently on the Pembrey caravan club site at £25.90 per night (price went up just before Xmas) 8O we were supposed to be on a one night stop en route to Tenby for NYE but have just paid to stay a further night because the location is superb and we're enjoying the miles of country park walking too much to leave just yet. :wink: 

Getting 10 hours sleep (usual is around 4) last night thanks to the peace, quiet and wine was an added bonus


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kaytutt wrote

"...and wine was an added bonus"

Well I suppose if CC throw in a bottle of wine the price is not too bad :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> We are currently on the Pembrey caravan club site at £25.90 per night (price went up just before Xmas) 8O we were supposed to be on a one night stop en route to Tenby for NYE but have just paid to stay a further night because the location is superb and we're enjoying the miles of country park walking too much to leave just yet. :wink:
> 
> Getting 10 hours sleep (usual is around 4) last night thanks to the peace, quiet and wine was an added bonus


I like to go to Pembrey too, one evening we turned up unannounced when they were full because of severe flooding and were told to return the following evening when they would reserve a spot for me - and then showed me a spot to wild camp just a half mile away in the dunes - my dogs loved it! (and me)


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

*Caravan Club Site charges?*

I see there is a post form a member who is complaining about the high fees the CC are charging. I agree the site fees are going up and up and we are getting no more for our money, let alone any concessions. The most annoying thing is when all the members book all the best sites at once, and some of them have no intention of going really, it is just to give choice, if they had to pay a deposit, it would be a different matter then i suspect .


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

nicholsong said:


> Kaytutt wrote
> 
> "...and wine was an added bonus"
> 
> ...


I wish! I'd have stayed the week! :lol:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes the club sites are getting expensive I agree,but the CC sites are always of a high standard and well maintained.It's worth the membership fee for us because 2 of our favourite places are CC sites.

The large network of cl's dotted around the country,often in some lovely areas and typically costing between £10-£15 p/n I think make the £44 per year membership worthwhile.

I just wish they would stop the annoying scramble for pre booked pitches on one day in December when the website usually crashes under the strain.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Deleted as the referred post has been moved,thank you helpers.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Sprinta said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > We are currently on the Pembrey caravan club site at £25.90 per night (price went up just before Xmas) 8O we were supposed to be on a one night stop en route to Tenby for NYE but have just paid to stay a further night because the location is superb and we're enjoying the miles of country park walking too much to leave just yet. :wink:
> ...


Was that inside the country park Sprinta? There are signs saying no camping or caravanning but nothing about motorhoming :lol: or overnight stays. It would be tempting to wild camp as it's a fab place, our dog is knackered!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I am with Barryd on this one. Never paid more than £12 a night. And that's in the UK. I Europe the max is €5.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

hogan said:


> I am with Barryd on this one. Never paid more than £12 a night. And that's in the UK. I Europe the max is €5.


I am also with you in that I want to pay as little as possible for a site,however occasionally we do like the centrally heated shower blocks and other luxuries.

Quite a few of the better French aires are more than €5 p/n so personally I wouldn't put a limit on it especially if I had been traveling all day and arrived at a good aire to find it was €6.

The most we have ever paid for an aire was €10 at Chamonix and that was just a big car park near the town centre with the standard freshwater,waste and w/c disposal facilities.It also wins the prize for the most disgusting public toilet I have ever had the displeasure to visit.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

[Was that inside the country park Sprinta? There are signs saying no camping or caravanning but nothing about motorhoming :lol: or overnight stays. It would be tempting to wild camp as it's a fab place, our dog is knackered![/quote]

I was informed a couple of months ago that the new manager of the Country park was allowing nightly stopovers for all. Hopefully to make better use of the facilities, rather than the 'Rally's Only' previous ruling.

Worth giving them a ring, 
Pembrey Country Park
Pembrey, Llanelli, Carmarthenshire SA16 0EJ.
Tel : 01554 742424.

Martin


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> > I am with Barryd on this one. Never paid more than £12 a night. And that's in the UK. I Europe the max is €5.
> ...


Blimey! You went in a French toilet. Thats pretty hardcore!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

barryd said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > hogan said:
> ...


Barry,you wouldn't have liked it,all the tourist coaches parked nearby so it was an extremely well used bog which was obviously never cleaned.Both of the conventional flush toilets were blocked and with the look of it has been for some time so people had just done their business on the floor. 8O

It was like walking across a farmyard and the stench was horrendous,needles to say I only used it once,mrs wakk reported that the ladies was in a similar state and you had to watch where you were treading.

ps apologies to anyone eating their tea.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

rotorywing said:


> [Was that inside the country park Sprinta? There are signs saying no camping or caravanning but nothing about motorhoming :lol: or overnight stays. It would be tempting to wild camp as it's a fab place, our dog is knackered!


I was informed a couple of months ago that the new manager of the Country park was allowing nightly stopovers for all. Hopefully to make better use of the facilities, rather than the 'Rally's Only' previous ruling.

Worth giving them a ring, 
Pembrey Country Park
Pembrey, Llanelli, Carmarthenshire SA16 0EJ.
Tel : 01554 742424.

Martin[/quote]

There is a caravan/camp site inside the country park that started offering overnight stays rather than just rally's last summer, it was £16 a night, a metal container housing a couple of toilets, no hook ups. It was absolutely crammed with tents on the day we visited last year. I think it's privately run


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Kaytutt said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > Kaytutt said:
> ...


no, we were tempted to stopover as it would have been ideal really (until 57 other MHs and a bdillion kids arrived) and i have seen 1 park overnight.

the place to wild camp is to take the first left before the CC site and follow the roadway all the way down to the very end where it opens out into a turning area.

We stayed there all night and next day until the CC site was ready for us.

My dogs love the beach and will eagerly walk the full length given half a chance


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

georgiemac said:


> I don't get the reasoning of supply and demand Why do things cost more because they are in demand The facilities don't get better It's a form of blackmail in my view, it's the same with the high and low seasons surely it costs more to run a site in the autumn and winter months with heating and providing electricity when the demand is higher? Therefore the summer months should be cheaper. As always the have got us by the shirt and curlies


When I emailed the C&C earlier this year about why is it more expensive in the school holidays than the winter the reply was something like this, at Peak times the higher charges pay for the winter sites to be kept open. I think as has been said both C&C and C&CC are now ran as big businesses, and I have told them so at the NEC Show ,I might as well have talked to a Motorhome , I'm beginning to believe that the people on the show stands have been trained to give standard answers, because they are getting a lot of complaints , I would not be surprised if membership starts to shrink in 2014.

Tony A.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

ThursdaysChild said:


> I think 747 has hit the nail on the head.
> Compare the CC fees with most of the larger privately owned sites, and the picture changes somewhat.
> Yes, the private sites offer many more features, but even those are often charged extra.
> And if you have a continental guidebook to hand, have a look at peak charges in the better sites.
> We don't use CC sites very often, but when we do we know that we will get exemplary quality.


I think the word is consistency rather than quality. Both clubs but especially the CC offer consistent standards across their site network but apart from the grass being cut regularly and the toilets kept clean they are little more than glorified parking lots. Where are the bars and swimming pools or restaurants normally offered by continental sites for the princely sum of 18 euro off peak using the ACSI card.
I use the CC sites but its what the psychologists call a distressed purchase!


----------



## DrRoger (Aug 21, 2010)

We stayed at Seacroft, Cromer last school hols with our grandson, 5, & he absolutely loved it: supervised swimming pool, clubhouse with kids/adults entertainment every night, pub-grub type food available every evening. Within walking distance of dog-walks on the cliffs & shopping in Cromer & facilities spot on.

We hated it: booked awning site that we lost due to change in fire regs or summat, very busy, with kids on bikes, skate-boards etc., just too busy & wardens unhelpful. We had 2 nights at the C & C site at West Runton to recover-grandson was a bit bored, but it was great-wardens much more helpful & facilities as good as Seacroft.

Have booked Seacroft for 14 nights next year-just over £500!!!

If we succeed in our dream of moving to France we'll cancel Seacroft & certainly NOT renew CC.

I guess you pays your money & makes your choice-bit like the PC v. Macs discussion! OK, nothing like that really!

Years ago we gave up CC 'cos we could never find anywhere during the school holidays-apparently then you could make multiple bookings & cancel when you made your mind up without penalty. Always found C & C to be more friendly over the years.

Have never 'wilded' or stayed on an aire yet-Mrs Roger doesn't fancy the safety side of things. Bitva ramble...


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Cheshiregordon is right. CC sites offer consistency across sites. You know what you will get in terms of pitches, toilets and standards.
On the whole I think they are what they are and have seldom found a bad site.
They do not offer some of the bells and whistles that can be found on some private sites or indeed abroad.
On the whole the wardens are good and hard working, some are a wee bit jobs worth but not many.
The club is however becoming obsessed with H&S and have stopped taking a measured risk assessment approach IMHO but rather impose blanket rules at times irrespective of logic.


----------



## jedjack (Dec 28, 2013)

By 2017 we are hoping to be charging £50 plus a night on most sites without investing further in facilities.

This should lessen the workload of our staff and with a predicted halving of bookings, profits should remain the same. We truly hope to create a feeling of being able to use your camping equipment in the true spirit of the word and simply be able to lift the phone and be confident their will be a pitch for you anywhere in the uk - if you are prepared to pay for it.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

cheshiregordon,

I don't think you are comparing apples with apples. Sure some continental and UK sites have bars and restaurants, but they aren't free are they, unless they've now started to include food and drink with your pitch fee!

I think you'll also find that it's usually economists not psychologists who refer to a 'distress', not 'distressed' purchase.

Roger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DrRoger said:


> Have never 'wilded' or stayed on an aire yet-Mrs Roger doesn't fancy the safety side of things. Bitva ramble...


Pleasant wilding in the UK is a bit of an art. However France is stuffed full of very pleasant and very safe Aires many of which are stunning and I would say probably safer than your average campsite.

Next time your over the water PM me and tell me where your heading and I will find you some Aires where Mrs Roger will feel safe.

I can understand people who want all the facilities of a site and prefer that set up but its a shame to miss out on what can be a great motorhome experience because you dont feel safe.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Stuff that. Ill just park on the beach and make my own Sandy Balls.
> 
> 8O


Shouldn't that be


> and make my own Balls Sandy.


 :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Stuff that. Ill just park on the beach and make my own Sandy Balls.
> ...


There is a nudest beach where we are this Christmas but I suspect if I had been on it today it would have been "No balls sandy beach".


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

whenIretire said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of people join in order to use the network of CLs
> ...


We are probably asked about membership about 50% of the time but I think if we stopped our membership with the intention of conning our way on to CLs and CSs then the people who continued with their membership would be subsidising us.

The people running CLs and CSs should only accept bookings from members of the scheme and if they're tempted to accept a non-member they risk being booted out. I'm not prepared to put people in an awkward situation to save £40 odd quid a year.

Chris


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

:lol: just to add - I meant short and curlies not shirt and curlies!! though maybe not much between shirt and short!! :lol:


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

Members will see in their January magazine [page 48] where the money is going and can make an informed decision whether the fees are justified.

The Caravan Club is continuing to offer special deals to members at 13 sites; £12 for 2 adults and children.

Interestingly, the CC claim more than 175,000 have now registered for Club Together which includes its forums.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

DrRoger said:


> We stayed at Seacroft, Cromer last school hols with our grandson, 5, & he absolutely loved it: supervised swimming pool, clubhouse with kids/adults entertainment every night, pub-grub type food available every evening. Within walking distance of dog-walks on the cliffs & shopping in Cromer & facilities spot on.
> 
> We hated it: booked awning site that we lost due to change in fire regs or summat, very busy, with kids on bikes, skate-boards etc., just too busy & wardens unhelpful. We had 2 nights at the C & C site at West Runton to recover-grandson was a bit bored, but it was great-wardens much more helpful & facilities as good as Seacroft.
> 
> ...


We too Booked stay at the Seacroft site at Cromer 3 years ago , we had collected a new caravan from Lincolnshire unfortunately their were faults to be rectified (as usual!) made us late getting to Cromer ,saw Warden washing his vehicle, asked about pitch ,he said you will have to pitch on night spot he was not going to let us in and the tone of his voice was not the best , I said " keep it" we went down the road a few 100 metres and went on site on the right ,as Reception was closed note on door knock at caravan up drive , he came out and could not have been more helpful. facilities great right by the sea .I would say in general most Wardens on CC. sites are very good .

Tony A


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

The problem seem`s to be that both clubs are run for the benifit of the officers and wardens not the members who own them,we need to vote for people who want members to be in control of the clubs,regards Bill*

This is the usual misconception about the CC, in fact it is controlled by the members:

The big trouble with the club is the managers aren't allowed to manage any improvements or good ideas are usually squashed at Executive committee meetings staffed by members with 30 years experience who usually only rally. We had a meet the members day on the site i run and of the five committee members only one had been on a club site before which i think is disgraceful. For instance the Regional Manager has been trying to keep the site i run open all year and it as taken 14 months and five committee's to pass what in fact is a simple decision and even then someone on one of these committee's wasn't too happy and we have only opened till January this year as a trial and have to go back to the committee again early next year, Amateurs the lot of them.

Phil*


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Glen432 said:


> The problem seem`s to be that both clubs are run for the benifit of the officers and wardens not the members who own them,we need to vote for people who want members to be in control of the clubs,regards Bill*
> 
> This is the usual misconception about the CC, in fact it is controlled by the members:
> 
> ...


*

This sums up the problem very well.
The bods running the CC are essentially drawn from the Rallying fraternity. No knowledge or understanding of what ordinary members want/need.
In this regard the governance arrangements (club) hold back progress and prevent competent managers from getting on with running the organisation. Too many Committees and too many committee meetings.*


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Couldn't have put it better myself.

Had a refurb at EGH towers and the committee room had a new board room table which cost thousands and is only used five times a year. Don't tell any one i told you though. lol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have been CC members for 30+ years but have now cancelled as we are not using their sites and struggled to get on when we could.....

we cancelled last February but are still receiving the magazine - subsidised by all the other members of course......

We had only managed to get two nights on Club Sites in the last 5 years.......... so we were not convinced it made economic sense, but our insurance was through them until we reregistered in France - and then we cancelled.

If we came back to the UK then membership of the CC would not be our highest priority........

Dave


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Glen432 said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself.
> 
> Had a refurb at EGH towers and the committee room had a new board room table which cost thousands and is only used five times a year. Don't tell any one i told you though. lol


I also noted from this month's mag that the refurb included " . . . the installation of 460 power sockets, 7816 ceiling tiles and 833 new lights, 4,237 gallons of paint and 157 living room carpets "(?)

They must have been working in the dark for all these years  

We'll stay as members for the CL's and the occasional main site visit when visiting the family. We've never rallied with them but often use C&CC temporary holiday sites which are mostly friendly and good value

Steve


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

pomme1 said:


> cheshiregordon,
> 
> I don't think you are comparing apples with apples. Sure some continental and UK sites have bars and restaurants, but they aren't free are they, unless they've now started to include food and drink with your pitch fee!
> 
> ...


I think you'll find it depends on the book you read!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Kicked the CC into touch a few years ago when we got a second dog. 
Cannot afford to use their sites (if I could get on them) as we have 2 adults, 2 children & 2 dogs.

Can still use CL's as never get asked if in the CC. I don't see a problem with this as when I was a member I was told that sites were full but on inspection there was quite a few 'no shows'.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

fdhadi said:


> Kicked the CC into touch a few years ago when we got a second dog.
> Cannot afford to use their sites (if I could get on them) as we have 2 adults, 2 children & 2 dogs.
> 
> Can still use CL's as never get asked if in the CC. I don't see a problem with this as when I was a member I was told that sites were full but on inspection there was quite a few 'no shows'.


CC do not charge for dogs!


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

oops 

thanks for that jamsie.

Still cannot afford their prices with having a family.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Jamsieboy said:


> fdhadi said:
> 
> 
> > Kicked the CC into touch a few years ago when we got a second dog.
> ...


No you have to bring your own :lol:


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Jamsieboy said:


> Cheshiregordon is right. CC sites offer consistency across sites. You know what you will get in terms of pitches, toilets and standards.
> On the whole I think they are what they are and have seldom found a bad site.
> They do not offer some of the bells and whistles that can be found on some private sites or indeed abroad.
> On the whole the wardens are good and hard working, some are a wee bit jobs worth but not many.
> The club is however becoming obsessed with H&S and have stopped taking a measured risk assessment approach IMHO but rather impose blanket rules at times irrespective of logic.


As an ex warden for the CC I have to agree. The current Head of Sites seems obsessed with H & S to the detriment of the running of sites. Most of the wardens would agree. I know they have to have rules but it has just gone too far. If only the wardens did make the rules we might just have a more enjoyable set of sites to stay on.

On pricing I was looking at a link for a site in Spain recently. Although the member stayed for about €9 a night in the Winter (long stay) the cost for a pitch with electrics in the Summer was €65 a night! Maybe that puts the pricing into perspective.

Gary.
(a very very ex warden)


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gary

There is also a new Director for H&S who brought the Mops fiasco in. You don't fancy day relief next year, know a nice little site in the Peak district near Chesterfield your wife would love it.

Regards
Phil


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Been at this camping malarkey for just over six years now and have never stayed at any of the two big club sites. From day one we thought they were a rip off, and now its getting even worse. Too regimental and landscaped for our taste anyhow so they can shove it.  

Long live cl's & cs's 8) 

Steve


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Caravan Club Sites*

I have been motorhoming for 31 years & over this period have stayed on a lot of sites. What I like about CC sites is that you can guarantee a good standard of facilities. In other words clean useable toilets & showers. We don't want club houses or swimming pools, just clean toilet blocks.
We have in the past booked many privately owned sites to arrive & find things like filthy broken toilet blocks which looked like they had not been cleaned all season. Some were so bad we could not use them. Also I was told to use a dangerous broken mains connection bollard & although had booked there was no space so you had to park on the end of a row blocking in other campers!
By using CC sites you have confidence that the site will be to a good standard & have no nasty surprises to spoil your well earned holiday from work.
With regard to wardens they are human beings - some are really happy & helpful, some are a bit grumpy. They have to deal with the public who can equally be happy or grumpy.
With regards to Health, Safety & Environment (HSE) I work for a big company & know all about this. The CC have to try & cover all bases & keep up with legistration or when an accident happens you can guarantee a member will sue them - thats the nature of society now.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Each to their own i know but, we don't need nice toilets and showers, we have our own on board our van which we paid good money for  

We are fully just in the water tap and dump point gang when it comes to our style of camping. Tis all we need  

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> looking to book at Baltic wharf caravan club site high season can't believe they want £26.80p per night! What planet are they on? Is there a supplement to be paid by non members or do members subsidise others? Looking through the site directory supplement book recently received - it's not the most expensive site either. I'll be giving their sites a miss then, and possibly cancelling my membership I can't see many benefits to being a member .


I just booked one of the Clubs prime sites, hardstanding, EHU, heated toilet block etc for £8.60 p.n. Ok so that is for one adult at winter rates but is that really expensive?????? 
peedee


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

peedee said:


> georgiemac said:
> 
> 
> > looking to book at Baltic wharf caravan club site high season can't believe they want £26.80p per night! What planet are they on? Is there a supplement to be paid by non members or do members subsidise others? Looking through the site directory supplement book recently received - it's not the most expensive site either. I'll be giving their sites a miss then, and possibly cancelling my membership I can't see many benefits to being a member .
> ...


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Glen432 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> There is also a new Director for H&S who brought the Mops fiasco in. You don't fancy day relief next year, know a nice little site in the Peak district near Chesterfield your wife would love it.
> 
> ...


Many thanks Phil, but I doubt they would let me back in now, never mind the mileage from Brighton!!

Have a nice winter break,

Gary.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

georgiemac

As it regrettably would be wherever you went.

Roger


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/6869655/ammreport.pdf

Haven't searched the salaries of the execs as yet with companies house but that would make interesting reading I'm sure.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

aikidoamigo said:


> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/6869655/ammreport.pdf
> 
> Haven't searched the salaries of the execs as yet with companies house but that would make interesting reading I'm sure.


As would the expenses of the volunteers but I do not begrudge them it if they are prepared to give up their time and knowledge for the benefit of members. It must still work out less of an expense than paying for services.
peedeee


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

aikidoamigo said:


> http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/6869655/ammreport.pdf
> 
> Haven't searched the salaries of the execs as yet with companies house but that would make interesting reading I'm sure.


That's a 2009 report

This one is the most recent and includes the financial reports

http://www.caravanclub.co.uk/media/12834546/annual_members_meeting_may_2013.pdf


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

As would the expenses of the volunteers but I do not begrudge them it if they are prepared to give up their time and knowledge for the benefit of members. It must still work out less of an expense than paying for services.
peedeee[/quote]

Volunteers are becoming a thing of the past, they can't operate any machinery because of H&S regulations so can't really do much apart from weeding/painting.

Phil


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Glen432 said:


> As would the expenses of the volunteers but I do not begrudge them it if they are prepared to give up their time and knowledge for the benefit of members. It must still work out less of an expense than paying for services.
> peedeee


Volunteers are becoming a thing of the past, they can't operate any machinery because of H&S regulations so can't really do much apart from weeding/painting.

Phil[/quote]

Phil
Volunteers can operate anything that paid staff can provided they have been properly trained. H&S regs do not prevent such action. Having said that the CC H&S manager may have introduced a policy that prevents volunteers using machinery but that would be a CC policy not H&S regs.
Often used by management to stop volunteer development etc.
Cheers


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Jamsieboy said:


> Phil
> Volunteers can operate anything that paid staff can provided they have been properly trained. H&S regs do not prevent such action. Having said that the CC H&S manager may have introduced a policy that prevents volunteers using machinery but that would be a CC policy not H&S regs.
> Often used by management to stop volunteer development etc.
> Cheers


Exactly, much countryside conservation work would grind to a halt if that were true.

A product of the fevered imagination of a Health and Safety jobsworth. :roll:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Glen432 said:


> As would the expenses of the volunteers but I do not begrudge them it if they are prepared to give up their time and knowledge for the benefit of members. It must still work out less of an expense than paying for services.
> peedeee





> Volunteers are becoming a thing of the past, they can't operate any machinery because of H&S regulations so can't really do much apart from weeding/painting.
> Phil


I was thinking more of the Chairman and the committees rather than site staff but if your statement was true those sites run by volunteers would be lost.

peedee


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not just the CC regarding volunteers.

The local park ranger in our Council run Country Park would not provide basic tools to a bunch of us volunteers to do essential work to a footpath that was being washed away. She used the H & S as the excuse. It did not stop me doing what I can on my own (which is not as good and possibly more dangerous).


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Phil
Volunteers can operate anything that paid staff can provided they have been properly trained. H&S regs do not prevent such action. Having said that the CC H&S manager may have introduced a policy that prevents volunteers using machinery but that would be a CC policy not H&S regs.
Often used by management to stop volunteer development etc.

Didn't explain myself too well:

H&S regulations say all personnel have to have relevant training/qualification
(Lantra) which cost £2000 to start then a yearly refresher which i don't know the cost but these courses don't come cheap. So yes it as nothing to do with H&S but purely the cost of adhering to H&S regulations if that makes sense.

Phil


----------

